# Family,Lurcher,Terrier Dog Show,19th July



## jackpeter (Nov 15, 2007)

Family,lurcher,terrier Dog Show At Preston Farm,drewsteignton Ex6 6pr Nr Whiddon Down,okehampton.starts At 1.30 Pm.mid Devon Hunt And Pony Club.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lol i think ive finally worked out who you are ,took me long enough i expect ill be up you know i cant resist a terrier show


----------



## jackpeter (Nov 15, 2007)

terriermaid said:


> lol i think ive finally worked out who you are ,took me long enough i expect ill be up you know i cant resist a terrier show


lol
THER ARE 13 FAMILY DOG CLASSES,8 TERRIER CLASSES AND 11 LURCHER CLASSES EACH WITH CHAMPION AND RESERVE CHAMPION AND CUPS


----------

